# spreken kan/kan spreken



## Englishisgreat

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb zojuist in een boek volgende zin gelezen:

Ik weet dat ik goed in het openbaar spreken kan.

Waarom zeg je niet in dit geval ?

Ik weet dat ik goed in het openbaar kan spreken.

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## Reepicheep

'Kan spreken' lijkt mij ook (veel) beter, ik vraag me zelfs af of 'spreken kan' wel correct is.


----------



## eno2

Ja het is correct. In 'literaire' schrijftaal is zulke inversie helemaal niet ongewoon.


----------



## bibibiben

In Nederland zijn beide volgordes gebruikelijk. Hoe meer je naar het oosten gaat, hoe groter de voorkeur wordt voor de 'groene volgorde' (zie werkwoordsvolgorde: de afstand die is gelopen / gelopen is | Genootschap Onze Taal).


----------



## eno2

Dan ben ik vrijwel zeker dat de Belgische spreektaal groen is.
Ik herinner mij dat we het al vroeger eens hadden over vooropstelling, toen ik wees op gevaar voor indianentaaltje:< Dan ben ik vrijwel zeker dat de Belgische spreektaal is groen>.
Vooropstelling kan OK zijn, maar niet altijd...
Hou het veilig en leer groen (als buitenlands student)

Aan de andere kant, als een is volgt op een is, kan je beter rood gaan en
'De afstand die door mij _gelopen is_, is in een steil heuvellandschap gelopen" vervangen door ' 'De afstand die door mij _is gelopen, is in een steil heuvellandschap gelopen_


----------



## bibibiben

In een naamwoordelijk gezegde met alleen een persoonsvorm is er inderdaad geen keus:
 Ik meende dat die voordeur ooit blauw was.

Zodra er in een naamwoordelijk gezegde een voltooid deelwoord staat, zal voor sprekers in het westen de groene volgorde toch net wat gebruikelijker klinken, al blijven beide vormen correct:
 Ik meende dat die voordeur ooit blauw is geweest.
 Ik meende dat die voordeur ooit blauw geweest is.

Als er infinitieven in het spel zijn, dan is de groene volgorde vaak nauwelijks of zelfs niet acceptabel:
 Ik meende dat die voordeur blauw moest worden.
? Ik meende dat die voordeur blauw worden moest.

 Ik meende dat die voordeur blauw zou moeten worden.
 Ik meende dat die voordeur blauw moeten worden zou.

En dan hebben we ook nog een volgorde die alleen in Vlaanderen te horen is (maar daar niet door iedereen wordt geaccepteerd):
Ik meende dat die voordeur zou blauw moeten worden.


----------



## eno2

Blauw moest worden & Blauw zou moeten worden, ja. Dat zijn werkwoordstapelingen, met vervoegingen en infinitieven. Allicht zijn daar ingewikkelde regels voor, ik doe dat intuïtief. Buitenlandse studenten echter...
Zou moeten blauw worden vind ik ook goed.
(?)Ik meende dat die voordeur blauw worden moest: klinkt me geforceerd in de oren. Ik zou zeggen


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hallo allemaal,

Hartelijk bedankt voor jullie hulp.

Groetjes

Christos


----------

